# Do Blue Rams Mate Twice?



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Great news! My female Blue Ram has recovered and seems to be even healthier than when i got her. I just called a pet store and asked if they could put their last Blue Ram on hold. The only possible problem is that their last male ram is part of a breeding pair. If I get this Ram, is there a possibility that he might not breed with my female? Please respond.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cichids do form strong pair bonds. Like birds, they will replace a lost partner or choose a different one next year. But if you want babies, it might make more sense to buy the pair and trade in your female. 2 random fish will sometimes make a pair, and sometimes can't stand each other.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

what kinda setup you doing for your breeding, have you researched breeding rams? I'm just curious cause I got 6 of them still babies but I'm hoping to get a breeding pair out of them, but I know nothing about breeding or telling the males and females of them apart or how to know if they like each other, so was hoping you might know.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Guess what? I just went to the pet store where I had the ram on hold-and they only had two females. The lady there kept trying to convince me that what she had was a pair, but it was completely obvious to me that she didn't know how to sex rams. i later called the store and asked for their fish department awhile after I got home (he wasn't there when I went earlier) and he agreed with me about the rams.


----------



## Glimpze (Sep 10, 2010)

chronoboy said:


> what kinda setup you doing for your breeding, have you researched breeding rams? I'm just curious cause I got 6 of them still babies but I'm hoping to get a breeding pair out of them, but I know nothing about breeding or telling the males and females of them apart or how to know if they like each other, so was hoping you might know.


the females tend to have a pinkish/purplish spot on their belly. thats the easiest way to tell for me


----------

